# WHY IS THERE NOT A THREAD FOR CYPRUS CLINICS THAT OFFER DE?



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

THERE IS A CLINIC IN CYPRUS THAT OFFERS DE FOR SEVEN THOUSAND EUROS FOR THREE ATTEMPTS

THERE IS NO AGE LIMIT RIGHT NOW

THEY HAVE EUROPEAN DONORS

NO WAITING LIST


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

That is a shame maybe nonone knows about it.

Can you tell me where abouts it is and if there is a website to look at it.

Thanks

superted x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I think that perhaps its because there are not many ladies there cycling

there is a board for ladies who live or have treatment in cyprus

heres a link to the international board for cyprus http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

sorry i cant be more help

Em


----------

